

Steve Jobs building NeXT (rare documentary. personal interviews with team.) - rblion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHsHKzYOV2E&feature=bf_next&list=PLEAFF206B2E861FF3

======
rblion
You can clearly see the positives and negatives of the infamous reality
distortion field. Clearly becoming the zeitgeist for entrepreneurs nowadays.

